# New person, need help, dealer trouble



## Jimmbo (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey all, I'm kinda confused about something. So first off, i meet up with my dealer, he doesn't have the weed and takes my cash (all 120) and says hell get it in a bit. 30 minutes. Not back. I call tomorrow, and he says a friend of a friend of a friend or something crazy took my money and the weed. Few days later he says he's gonna stop selling and he will give me back all of my cash, I'm also getting a pipe from him. *When I ask why he is gonna stop dealing, he says that he will tell me when he gives me the cash*. This sounds really, really suspicious to me. Any ideas?


----------



## 0caicaiin7 (Jun 27, 2009)

How long have you known this guy? i would be fine with it if you know the guy for sure, otherwise it sounds a little off. Might just be stoner paranoia.
'
Good Luck man.


----------



## Jimmbo (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I've purchased from him twice only. Once for seeds, a second time for 30 bucks of kush. I had planned on buying more from him but thats when the problem started.


----------



## 000 (Jun 27, 2009)

mate it sounds to me like hes down on his cash and that it will be very hard for you to find him from now on! sorry bud dicks like this do these things!


----------



## paxneotech (Jun 28, 2009)

Dogg thats a classic set up...takes your money and doesnt show up again..Happened to me to...just once never again!!!!..No dope no cash,REMEMBER THAT!!!!!It must be hamd-to-hand deal,EVERYTIME!!!!!!but if you come across the guy....jump that mo-fo!!!!I did...didnt get my money back but it did fell SOOOO GOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 28, 2009)

You really trusted a guy you only worked with twice with $120?

If he rips off 9 people a month that way, he's earning his rent and weed.


----------



## Jimmbo (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, I understand that the first mistake I made was giving the money to him with no weed. As soon as I did that, I realized it was a bad idea. But, he definitely *is* coming back because he wants to sell me a pipe for $35 so I'm positive he is coming. So before he comes, I will make sure he has the 120, make sure he is alone, and then I'll say that I will give him the money for the pipe until after I get the 120, then that way he cant make cash off of me and leave. Anyone think that would work?


----------



## ganji11 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think he will be hard to find from now on..


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 28, 2009)

def do not buy the pipe off him. tell him you'll take the pipe and a half o or $100, otherwise you and your friends will get it from him the hard way. dont be nice to this guy, he burned you and now hes trying to make a quick 35 dollars on top of what he stole from you. i would take that as an insult if i were you. i doubt you will ever see him again unless he is a retard. if you do get that money then spend it on a start up to grow your own budz


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 28, 2009)

Jimmbo said:


> Hey all, I'm kinda confused about something. So first off, i meet up with my dealer, he doesn't have the weed and takes my cash (all 120) and says hell get it in a bit. 30 minutes. Not back. I call tomorrow, and he says a friend of a friend of a friend or something crazy took my money and the weed. Few days later he says he's gonna stop selling and he will give me back all of my cash, I'm also getting a pipe from him. *When I ask why he is gonna stop dealing, he says that he will tell me when he gives me the cash*. This sounds really, really suspicious to me. Any ideas?


 come on now bro...you never front money for weed!especially 120... this dude aint no dealer...even if youve bought from him before...hes not a dealer...a dealer never wants them money and says ill be back with the weed lmao


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 28, 2009)

number one rule of buying.. dont give someone your money unless they have what you want in their hand. i learned the hard way ..never saw that 50 bucks again. that was the first and last time i did that.


----------



## 000 (Jun 28, 2009)

you have my sympathy mate but i REALLY think you should leave this dude well alone,
if he comes with the pipe mark my words that spells grief one way or another! no matter what someone says if you dont get the gear dont give the cash.........that includes for a pipe imo.

stay smart and stay safe


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 28, 2009)

1st sorry to hear that my dude 2nd i g'd u probably cuz he owed someone else and thought he would get the bud back but didnt lol i had a dude who i later found out was gettin fronted, owed the guy who was frontin him, and tried to pay his debt wit my money!!!!! he never got the bud and "tried" to disappear but around my way u get found...we'll come to ya doorstep LMAO so i had a happy endin (my doe plus an o "on the house")
but i would either just leave dude alone and let karma get em or tell him to come through wit the pipe dont mention the 120, once he get there wit the pipe take it and "go to the atm to get the money" and skate on his ass!! that way at least u get a pipe and u only lost 85bucs (120-35=85 lol)


----------



## ganji11 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's probably a stolen pipe haha


----------



## dk173 (Jun 28, 2009)

that sucks ass i would be pissed but the first bad thing was that you gave money and did the wait allways do the inperson trade never wait no weed no money


----------



## webecameone (Jun 28, 2009)

Giving cash before getting any bud is always a bad idea 'cos even if you do get the bud the chances are the person you bought it off took your money bought a bag took 25% of it for himself and then sold it you. I've learnt from bad experiences in the past .


----------



## califarmer85 (Jun 28, 2009)

damn im really sorry to hear that bro. at least you always learn from your mistakes. it will never happen to you again. your best bet will be to attempt to get that pipe and beat the f*#@ out of him. thats what i would do lol. good luck man and once again sorry about the loss.


----------



## Quickee (Jun 28, 2009)

please can be shady dude..you will learn that for sure


----------



## Jimmbo (Jun 29, 2009)

He said that he sold the pipe already so I couldn't purchase the pipe because he had already sold it, so maybe he figured out that if he didn't sell it to me then he wouldn't have to see me again. Talking to him over texts, he said he'd meet me friday for the money...when he said he would stop dealing he probably just meant with me or said that so he wouldn't have to see me again, I'm guessing.


----------



## cali-high (Jun 29, 2009)

jump his ass....you cant let that shit happen in your own town...you gotta try to find out where this guy haangs out at.....a little investigation goes a long ways..


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 29, 2009)

im wit cali cuz thats just disrespect now!!!



cali-high said:


> jump his ass....you cant let that shit happen in your own town...you gotta try to find out where this guy haangs out at.....a little investigation goes a long ways..


----------



## cali-high (Jun 29, 2009)

haha

thankyou Warisnottheanswer

in this case war should be the answer....you need to learn to only deal with people you trust or friends...because this stuff can happen and who wants to worry about getting robbed when their trying to get something....

you should take this as a learning exsperience...


peace
cali-high


----------



## ctvoigts (Jun 29, 2009)

sounds like you took it up the ass.....I would never give up the money first...never trust anybody


----------



## jumifera (Jun 29, 2009)

fuck him up
and steal all his shitt


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Jun 29, 2009)

find out who he is and who he knows first , then fuck him up


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 1, 2009)

dude dont try to jump him half these people dont know what there talkin about, accept it as a payoff, you paid him 120 bucks to never have to see his dumbass again and now you know to avoid him. atleast it was only a quarter and not more is 120 bucks worth risking your life? put it this way depends on your state but im always legally strapped and alot of other people are too soo would you want to jump me over 120 bucks knowing that?


----------



## hall0ween138 (Jul 2, 2009)

Take it and stride bro
I've been jacked one time for roughly $260.00 but, that was dealing with tweakers and I knew it was my own fault for slipping.


You make your decisions and this might have just been one of those 1 million mistakes or bad choices you will still make and learn from in the future.

I agree really strongly with the fellow who said something along the lines of.. you never know who has a fucken screw loose, a shank or even worse a pistol. Not even worth it for the amount of money.

Cheers,
/~Russ


----------



## deh (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree with the last 2 replies..but if the opportunity arises and u find him there is nothing and i really mean this, nothing wrong with a good uppercut to the floating rib, then as he is bent over, looking up at u, a straight right or left ur choice to the temple. The pure satisfaction of seeing him lay there will make u smarter in the future. Im sorry but if u fuck me over u will pay , u just dont know when, lol.


----------



## Jimmbo (Jul 3, 2009)

TheHighClub said:


> dude dont try to jump him half these people dont know what there talkin about, accept it as a payoff, you paid him 120 bucks to never have to see his dumbass again and now you know to avoid him. atleast it was only a quarter and not more is 120 bucks worth risking your life? put it this way depends on your state but im always legally strapped and alot of other people are too soo would you want to jump me over 120 bucks knowing that?


Yeah, I basically realized that I don't want to see him ever again and i learned a lesson and I honestly don't wanna jump him and get messed up by him and his group of miscreants. Thanks for the help, all.


----------



## deh (Jul 4, 2009)

*Im not surprised by the pacifist answers but I'm stunned that you would let some punk steal $120 bux. Im a little older therefore I grew up believing a eye for a eye . You cant let people take advantage of you. if this guy was such a badass he wouldnt be stealing money from you. Your probably a nice guy he figured he could screw over. This generation needs to grow some balls stand up for its self. If you have money to throw away throw me some man, hell ill take a extra 120 a week, supplement my SSD, and I wont even hurt you.*

*Serious about standing up for urself jokin bout the other shit.*


----------



## grow space (Jul 4, 2009)

bad man-i hate the rippoffers-kill them all!!!!!!!!


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Jul 4, 2009)

awww man thats shitty as fuck..i know how ya feel..its happened to me more then once..i am the dumb fuck for that..


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 4, 2009)

anybody else find it ironic that warisnottheanswer wants to bust dudes head?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 4, 2009)

northwoodsmoker said:


> awww man thats shitty as fuck..i know how ya feel..its happened to me more then once..i am the dumb fuck for that..


more than once?!?

mama never told you, "fool me once, shame on you. fool me twice, shame on me."


----------



## wyteboi (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes more than once! It happens to all of us and you all know it!!! dont sit around your pc and act hard now ? if u aint been fucked twice on weed ..........your lieing ! unless your just a lil kid........... and then you WILL get fucked more. i have lost thousands and whether the folks on here want to admit it or not , they probably have too...........
KEEP TO YOURSELF!!!
"you will never have more *friends* then you can count on one hand" !!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jul 4, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> "you will never have more *friends* then you can count on one hand" !!!


ive always said this. sometimes with fingers to spare.


----------



## jimmyc (Jul 4, 2009)

I got to page 2 and read enough. I don't advocate violence because it's not good for your karma. You lost money but didn't loose everything. Think of it this way: You payed $120 to learn a lesson, drugs are just like toilet paper. Walmart would never let you walk out with toilet paper without giving them the money first. Take that same lesson and apply it and you will never loose again. As for the guy who did this to you he also will learn a lesson. $120 is not worth the bad karma associated with this deal. He will get his, it's just the way of the world.


----------



## Mr iNzane (Jul 4, 2009)

deh said:


> *Im not surprised by the pacifist answers but I'm stunned that you would let some punk steal $120 bux. Im a little older therefore I grew up believing a eye for a eye . You cant let people take advantage of you. if this guy was such a badass he wouldnt be stealing money from you. Your probably a nice guy he figured he could screw over. This generation needs to grow some balls stand up for its self. If you have money to throw away throw me some man, hell ill take a extra 120 a week, supplement my SSD, and I wont even hurt you.*
> 
> *Serious about standing up for urself jokin bout the other shit.*


I agree. Like seriously you should get him back in some similar fashion. Personally I think you shouldn't even let that shit slide. Well, what's done is done. Just hope this teaches you a moral to go by.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 4, 2009)

yea that sucks....you cant ever really trust a dealer unless you have known him for atleast a year and have done lots of deals with it all going smoothly....


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jul 5, 2009)

Dam that is some dumb shit to do lol what i do when that happens to my buddies cuz they didnt buy from me is throw a huge party and invite all my ppl redceck, hillbillies and back wood folk and invite them and when they get there they will have money and weed and usually booz so we take it all then send their asses packin after a lil work over. you dont fuck around like that in my town. i know everyone or knows someone who knows them and i get shit done lol have a getty when he is suppost to come and tell him you got some bud and beer on the house and bring the pipe he will show. then let out the  on his ass lol


----------



## wyteboi (Jul 5, 2009)

when he comes if he dont have the money take the pipe tell him your done wit him and ch
aulk it up


----------



## HereToBlaze (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah i got ripped off by a cock sucker like that. stole my 40 bucks. never seen him again... 
but i learned a lesson.that was the only good part about it.


----------



## mutantgargoyle (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry but what sort of dumb ass hand over 120 bucks to a guy they met twice gutted 4 u dude


----------



## sly dog (Jul 6, 2009)

ned kelly a famous aussie bushranger said as his last words at the gallows,SUCH IS LIFE!


----------



## wyteboi (Jul 6, 2009)

mutantgargoyle said:


> sorry but what sort of dumb ass hand over 120 bucks to a guy they met twice gutted 4 u dude


me and you , when we first started


----------



## SiriusGrower (Jul 6, 2009)

If it makes you feel better I had a friend pay £130 for a bag of heather once, then he went back a couple of days later and got jacked for another £100.

Now that is fully stupid....


----------



## mutantgargoyle (Jul 8, 2009)

ive never done it


----------



## Sarbear (Jul 9, 2009)

That never sounds good .. I NEVER give my dealer money and let him run off with it... I would say get your money back


----------



## FaT3704 (Jul 9, 2009)

dude u've been stung this happened me at xmas pass 4 300 notes still after a piece of that man's ass i say find him flog him


----------



## nraged (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree with the others you got rolled man a classic case of a crappy deal gone way bad. The pipe sounds like a front too. Why would he try to get your money back to you and turn around and sell you a pipe. Why not take the 35 out the money he owes you back and bring you the pipe and the rest of the money. Learn from your mistake dont let it happen agian.


----------



## Sarbear (Jul 9, 2009)

Making sure your dealer is trustworthy is important before you even buy from them... then again it's hard because no matter how trustworthy someone seems they can still fuck you over.. growing your own is always nice... 1 plant and its all to yourself.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Jul 9, 2009)

get that fool and beat his ass you got jacked sorry man it sure seems that way .... good luck


----------



## user192021 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't be an idiot - if you jump this guy, chances are slim it's going to end good for you. You made a dumb move handing over $120 to someone you only bought from twice before without getting your weed up front...you deserved to get ripped off. Don't make the situation worse. You'll probably never see the guy again anyway. Lesson learned.

All of these internet wannabe badasses telling you mess the dude up probably couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. Gotta love the internet gangsta crowd...


----------



## Donkeypuncher (Jul 9, 2009)

shit i live in oakland and would never give money with bud in hand, BUT this could be one of the rare magical moments that he is realy going to hand back the money.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 9, 2009)

Seriously? Are you that fucking gullible?

Nobody has ever ripped me, because I am not gullible. They also know that there will be severe consequences.
Drugs is a dirty business, just like politics and property.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 9, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> Yes more than once! It happens to all of us and you all know it!!! dont sit around your pc and act hard now ? if u aint been fucked twice on weed ..........your lieing ! unless your just a lil kid........... and then you WILL get fucked more.* i have lost thousands* and whether the folks on here want to admit it or not , they probably have too...........
> KEEP TO YOURSELF!!!
> "you will never have more *friends* then you can count on one hand" !!!


You must be a complete sucker. Don't try to make yourself feel better by telling yourself that I have lost thousands. I haven't even lost hundreds.

""you will never have more *friends* then you can count on one hand"
How long did it take for you to learn that little lesson?


----------



## kho20 (Jul 10, 2009)

dude ive had the same dealer for 3 years now never had a bad sack been hooked up since day one and prolly the coolest dude ive ever met..... with that said always always always look at what your buying first, you aint got the money until the product is in your hand and passes your standards hes a dealer you dont have to buy from him and he knows it .... let me guess when buyin u barley speak up look nervous and take whatever he has hmmm thats why hes like yeah ill get it but hey let me have the money and ill grab it and to make you feel better hell sell you a pipe he stole off some kid for 35 but hmm hes gotta go get that too

basically you learned a $120 life lesson 

honestly if this happened to me id take it out of his ass the ole fashioned way but hey sometimes things cant be takin care of this way so...
but i def wouldnt give this dude any money till i got weed or money and prolly never again after that cus he fucks ya once and you let him itll happen again

morel of the story is Find a new dealer bro


----------



## wyteboi (Jul 10, 2009)

Airwave said:


> You must be a complete sucker. Don't try to make yourself feel better by telling yourself that I have lost thousands. I haven't even lost hundreds.
> 
> ""you will never have more *friends* then you can count on one hand"
> How long did it take for you to learn that little lesson?


you must not been around this kinda enviroment very much or you grew up wit a rich mommy an daddy .............or maybe you didnt start buyin the shit till you was older and smarter (most of us start as kids and get fucked a few times before we learn and unless you had everthing handed to you as a kid then you been fucked just like the rest of us on here! of course the dumb pussies are not gonna admit it. you are proly one of the internet gangster's that told him "beat um down" ?? you can tell by the way he talks he is gullible so i am just makin him aware that it will happen again. He's proly a good guy like myself. and i can also tell by the way you talk, you are a internet gangster "sucker" c'mon it also tells me you are about 23 and come from a stable white family................which is good , so you aint never been fucked? ever ? and i guarren fuckin tee that you aint never grown shit so why are you here?


----------



## toastypimp (Jul 10, 2009)

Airwave said:


> Seriously? Are you that fucking gullible?
> 
> Nobody has ever ripped me, because I am not gullible. They also know that there will be severe consequences.
> Drugs is a dirty business, just like politics and property.



Spoken like a true wannabe thats had everything handed to him, but still wants to act hardcore hungry. So tell me so smart and street wise, everytime you go out and buy those fly ass sneakers or that cool gold chain, or some other stupid shit to look like your bad assed YOURE GETTING FUCKED OVER! The shoes cost about a dollar to make, the chain if its even real and not some hollow ass trinket you bought at the mall is marked up 1000% so don't say you aint never got ripped. 

Wait till you grow your ass up and get a house, youll get fucked plenty when the ac goes out in the middle of the summer, your dishwasher breaks or some other stupid assed shit its called LIFE and everyone gets fucked over....your right, youre not gullible.... just to ignorant and blind to see it, homie. You got a car? You buy gas? Theres a super deluxe top of the line platinum edition good rip off right there....


To the dude that lost the money, that punk assed scammer will get his. Its called Karma and if he did that shit to you, he's gonna do it to someone else and one of those people won't be willing to let it go and won't mind paying the price. You can't scheme and bullshit people forever.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 10, 2009)

wyteboi said:


> you must not been around this kinda enviroment very much or you grew up wit a rich mommy an daddy .............or maybe you didnt start buyin the shit till you was older and smarter (most of us start as kids and get fucked a few times before we learn and unless you had everthing handed to you as a kid then you been fucked just like the rest of us on here! of course the dumb pussies are not gonna admit it. you are proly one of the internet gangster's that told him "beat um down" ?? you can tell by the way he talks he is gullible so i am just makin him aware that it will happen again. He's proly a good guy like myself. and i can also tell by the way you talk, you are a internet gangster "sucker" c'mon it also tells me you are about 23 and come from a stable white family................which is good , so you aint never been fucked? ever ? and i guarren fuckin tee that you aint never grown shit so why are you here?


I've lived on inner city estates my whole life, which means I've been around drugs my whole life. I've never had shit handed to me!
I'm not an internet gangster. 
I'm older then 23.
And I sure as hell do not come from a stable family.
You know I've never grown shit before because I've made a thread about it, that is why I'm here, dumbfuck.

Bottom line: You got ripped for thousands because you are either a complete fucking fool, or you are such a fucking mummy's boy that people will rip you any time they want, because they know that you're too much of a pussy to do anything about it.
Telling yourself that everyone has been ripped is your way of trying to make yourself feel better. Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 10, 2009)

toastypimp said:


> Spoken like a true wannabe thats had everything handed to him, but still wants to act hardcore hungry. So tell me so smart and street wise, everytime you go out and buy those fly ass sneakers or that cool gold chain, or some other stupid shit to look like your bad assed YOURE GETTING FUCKED OVER! The shoes cost about a dollar to make, the chain if its even real and not some hollow ass trinket you bought at the mall is marked up 1000% so don't say you aint never got ripped.
> 
> Wait till you grow your ass up and get a house, youll get fucked plenty when the ac goes out in the middle of the summer, your dishwasher breaks or some other stupid assed shit its called LIFE and everyone gets fucked over....your right, youre not gullible.... just to ignorant and blind to see it, homie. You got a car? You buy gas? Theres a super deluxe top of the line platinum edition good rip off right there....
> 
> ...


Again: Nothing has ever been handed to me.
Don't buy fly ass sneakers or wear gold chains.
I am not black, neither do I ever want to be. Don't ever call me homie.


----------



## oldish (Jul 10, 2009)

deh, our generation didn't carry guns. If he does have opportunity to jump him, that doesn't mean it is over. The dude could bide his time and jump back or get his freinds involved. I say lesson learned. Burns tho. Now..if I knew where he lived and knew he was not home...


----------



## deh (Jul 10, 2009)

oldish said:


> deh, our generation didn't carry guns. If he does have opportunity to jump him, that doesn't mean it is over. The dude could bide his time and jump back or get his freinds involved. I say lesson learned. Burns tho. Now..if I knew where he lived and knew he was not home...


 Hey bro what up!! yea I know we didnt need them we settled disputes like men

By the way many in my generation served our country not like today where the youth feel entitled for some reason...But us older guys did'nt all sit on our assed in the Army either many of us trained rigoursly to defend and immobilize.

My strongest weapon is my Mind coupled with silence and you so called badasses dont stand a chance. My other bro can pick your eyes out at over 2000 meters. Never hear the shot. You really dont know who u mess with so it is best to grow ur own. Dont give your money to strange people and like I said earlier Grow some balls and stand up for yourself. God that was fun to write.lol
I hope i pissed u all off i really dont care.


----------



## crackerbread (Jul 10, 2009)

i have a way worse story than this, i met a guy threw a long time friend i bought a qp from him and the shit was kinda shitty but whatever, half way threw sellin this qp my long time friend asks if i need/ want more i said shure only if its better than this shit. he says yah it is and calls his friend. we all pile into a car head down to this growers house buddy says u cant come in i said fuck that im coming in he says no gimme ur cash and ill be back in 5 i look at my long time friend and he says hes good for it. i hand over the money i never seen the fucker again. he went in the front door and out the back of the house gone. yah so never front. needless to say my long time friend and i arent so buddy buddy nemore i think he set me up for reel.


----------



## Sabrael (Jul 11, 2009)

Personally i would find out the price of beef and carve that 120 out of him but i can be a very angry person when the switch is off. In your case you sound kinda timid do some research and make his life as annoying as possible without finding out it is you. aka call a nark on his place or something he most likely isn't dumb enough to store at home but it should make him sweat and if he is dumb all for your satisfaction.


----------



## liamo (Jul 11, 2009)

crazy...lol


----------

